# Highland mini meet - September



## magbrin

Near Inverness. Confirmed: 22nd - 25th September (Thurs - Sun). 
4 vans already booked - but hope to see many more.
If you are planning a trip to the Highland or if you live in central/North Scotland - I hope you will come


----------



## ardgour

We will be there, bottles of Prosecco and BBQ charcoal ready to go.

Anyone else going to join us? Beautiful surroundings, good company, good food what more could you want 

Chris


----------



## tonybvi

Hi Margaret and Angus,

It's in our diary but unfortunately you can only put us down as a question mark at present. We would love to come as we had such a good time at the last mini meet but our current plans are for us to be in Ireland in mid to late September. Things are always flexible though and we will try to get there.

Best wishes to you both,
Tony & Sue.


----------



## magbrin

Only a couple of weeks to go now - how time flies when you are busy :lol: 
The party is on and still plenty of space, with, as always members from other forums coming.
Will be posting more detail in the next week or two, but in the mean time this is just a reminder that if you are in the Highlands between 22nd & 25th September - YOU MUST COME AND JOIN OUR FREE mini meet  
See you there
Margaret


----------



## magbrin

Now some details of our Highland mini meet 22nd – 25th September 2011 – but you can come for any or all of it, and stay longer if you like.
Cost - FREE 
There is plenty of space for more but definites/possibles (from 3 forums): Please confirm.
Wunnell
Ardgour
Tonybvi
Mags52
Wild dancer
Steve Woodward
Magbrin – confirmed!

Timetable – to be confirmed
Thursday 22nd – arrival. Free tea/coffee in Schoolroom on arrival & BYOB after 5.30pm
Friday 23rd – relax, walk, cycle, boat, or whatever. Service bus to Inverness or Whitebridge – Free with your bus pass!!!
Evening BBQ – bring enough food for yourselves, but share it if you like and try someone elses! Bring your own drink. Alternative arrangements in Schoolroom if weather is bad. Donations of charcoal appreciated. And bring your musical instruments.
Saturday 14th – Lunchtime or evening trip to Loch Ness and the Dores Inn – there will be transport for a limited number – but there will be a charge for this. Driver may be required, and details will be needed asap for insurance.
Sunday – end of meet – but you are welcome to stay another night if you like – and entertain us!!!!.

Further notes: 
We pride ourselves in organising small friendly and very successful meets in beautiful & peaceful surroundings. You can join in as much or as little as you like.
It is the end of our season and there is a sale on.
For more information visit our website.

Hope you'll join us
Margaret


----------



## magbrin

*Talking to myself?*

Maybe or maybe not, but 3 new vans booked from other forums today. Any more from Facts interested?


----------



## Kev1

we are going to be in scotland 
margaret 
where is the meet please?


Kev and Sue
+ dogs william and rio


----------



## magbrin

Kev1 said:


> we are going to be in scotland
> margaret
> where is the meet please?
> 
> Kev and Sue
> + dogs william and rio


Near Inverness.
Brin Herb Nursery, 7 miles west of A9 Daviot on B851 to Fort Augustus. 
Hope to see you and the dogs - never thought to call a dog "No".

Margaret


----------



## mollmagee

had such a great time at the last meet you held we will be sorry to miss this one/we are going to france on thurs. and wont be back til oct.hopefully will catch next one.
jim and madge  :roll:


----------



## magbrin

mollmagee said:


> had such a great time at the last meet you held we will be sorry to miss this one/we are going to france on thurs. and wont be back til oct.hopefully will catch next one.
> jim and madge  :roll:


Sorry, Jim, you won't make this one - but hope to have another in the spring/early summer, again.
France sounds a good idea ......................... I hope you see some sun. We have been a little short of it this summer  
All the Best
Margaret


----------



## exmusso

*Highland mini-meet*

Hi Margaret,

Please pencil us in for this for a least the first 2 nights.

Can supply some barbecue coals.

Cheers,
Alan, Lesley and Speed the cat.


----------



## ardgour

Hi Margaret, we are definite for the full 4 days - just waiting for the garage to fit the new front shocks as promised on Tuesday. You should still have my license details for driving the bus if needed. If not send me a pm

Chris


----------



## Kev1

*margaret*

Hi Margaret this is our first true adventure with our camper.
if we can make it we will, even if only for some of the time.
That's as definate as we can make it.
Hope that's Ok.

Williams a BBQ dog (down shep)

The other dogs called Rio.

Sue I sometimes call NO.

but obviously to no affect.

thanks for the invite

Kev and Sue
x
+ Mutts


----------



## magbrin

Alan - You're booked in. Look forward to seeing you all again  

Chris - Thanks. Details are logged with bus organiser and if we need you to drive that should be fine, as long as nothing has changed (you have not changed your name, earned points, or anything). Plan, at the moment is to go to Dores early evening, Saturday, but will depend on who wants to go. May need two trips, but if it is the evening one of us can drive, or take a car. Busy planning weather - an Indian Summer is on the cards

Kev1 - oops! Can't have had my glasses on  Apologies to Rio :roll: I did think No was a good name for a dog (one of ours, anyway), though :lol: 
You're down, and I hope you will make it. Remember that we offer free nights, anyway so if you are passing earlier, please look in  

See you all soon
Margaret


----------



## magbrin

*9 vans confirmed*

It's looking good - 9 vans confirmed although not all staying the whole time, but I think everyone will be here for the BBQ on the Friday:lol:

Sorry you won't make it Wunnell, but there is always next year ................. and if you change your mind you are very welcome just to drop in.

All the best and safe travels (and take care if you are in Central or West Scotland)
Margaret


----------



## tonybvi

Hi Margaret & Angus,
Unfortunately we won't be able to manage the mini meet as we were a bit late getting away to Ireland (one son visiting from Jersey followed by having to help move the other son into his new house in Aboyne!) and we need a few more weeks over here to see and do all that we set out to do. 
We'll make every effort to make the next one (assuming you will be organising another) as the last one we attended was great fun.
All the best and have a great and successful meet.
Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin

tonybvi said:


> Hi Margaret & Angus,
> Unfortunately we won't be able to manage the mini meet as we were a bit late getting away to Ireland (one son visiting from Jersey followed by having to help move the other son into his new house in Aboyne!) and we need a few more weeks over here to see and do all that we set out to do.
> We'll make every effort to make the next one (assuming you will be organising another) as the last one we attended was great fun.
> All the best and have a great and successful meet.
> Tony & Sue


Thanks for letting us know, Tony - hope you're having a great time in Ireland.
Talking of children, we have our daughter & family arriving the week after the mini meet - for the foreseeable future. Grandbaby now nearly a year old - where does time go? We go off to the States for a month about 10 days after they arrive!!!!
All the best to you both and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin

*Before you come .........................*

It's looking good - a good selection of people across 3 forums :lol:

Confirmed & probable:
Mags 52
ardgour
esmusso
salopian
Robkeeble
Allen
Kev1
Steve Woodward
Wind dancer
Georgert1
Magbrin

Some queries/information before you come:
1. Remember to bring food (and drink) for barbeque for Friday night. We would also appreciate donations of charcoal and/or gas or battery operated lights, and possibly another awning/shelter. Any offers?
2.	NOTE: If the weather is bad we have alternative inside space - so don't be put off by the weather!
3.	We will be running a trip to Loch Ness and the Dores Inn early on Saturday evening. The food is excellent (ask anyone who has been at one of our meets/gatherings before). It would be helpful to know if you are interested. This is NOT a final commitment, but in order to arrange transport (approx cost £2.50 - £3.00 per person) and make a provisional booking it would be helpful. Also it is possible we may have to limit numbers - so get your name down NOW!

It's going to be a great weekend with some fantastic people, so if you haven't signed up yet - we still have space
See you there
Margaret


----------



## ardgour

Hi Margaret
van now fixed and roadworthy (and very large bill paid!) so put us both down for the Dores Inn on Saturday night. Will bring the safari room again, putting it up provided plenty of entertainment last time :lol: 
See you thursday afternoon

Chris


----------



## magbrin

ardgour said:


> Hi Margaret
> van now fixed and roadworthy (and very large bill paid!) so put us both down for the Dores Inn on Saturday night. Will bring the safari room again, putting it up provided plenty of entertainment last time :lol:
> See you thursday afternoon
> 
> Chris


Glad you are roadworthy again  You're down for Dores Inn trip and depending on numbers you may be required to drive. Hope this is ok.
CHARCOAL:
If anyone has any charcoal kicking about their garage/shed/wherever please bring it. It appears that the BBQ season is over - we have so far failed to get more in Inverness :? 
Looking forward to another successful meet and meeting old friends and new.
See you on Thursday
all the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin

*Weather forecast*

The wind has dropped and it has stopped raining. The sun is shining and the sky is blue and it is shaping up for a great weekend in the Highlands: http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/16?area=IV2
See you soon, & safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour

Good food, good company from friends old and new and an innovative use for a washing machine - what more could we have asked for  
Even the weather gods were smiling down on us

Many thanks to Margaret and Angus for making it all happen

Chris


----------



## BritStops

Hi Margaret, 

Glad all went well! Any chance of a quick report on the weekend?

We are still aiming on hoping to get up to see you sometime in October, so if you can keep hold of that good weather...  

Steve


----------



## magbrin

Thanks Chris for your kind words, and for your help - cooking, driving & outside covered space. Hope to see you again next year.

Steve - I will PM re visiting, but here is a very quick report - much as described before the event. 9 vans in total from 3 different forums, and as many pets as there were vans (if not more)  
The first few vans arrive with us on Thursday. As the field was a bit wet, & we were concerned about further rain, we used the nursery instead. A little cramped by Friday night, but everyone seemed happy.
Friday night was BBQ night and everyone contributed and there was, in the end no shortage of charcoal. We had a working party in the afternoon to demolish and old washing machine and the drum was filled with bits of pallet and used to cook Chris's Feta parcels and kebabs amongst other things.
On Saturday evening 10 of us went for a meal to the Dores Inn on on Loch Ness and by Sunday night only 2 vans were left.
The company was good with characters as different as the vans they were in and the activities they took part in during the day and I believe that everyone had a good time - although you would have to ask them :lol: 
The weather was surprisingly good, with little rain during the days and much warmer and sunnier than expected.
All in all our fourth informal meet has confirmed that we will have a gathering and a mini meet again next year :idea: Hope you can make one of them  

Will try to get some pictures up in the next few days, but if I don't it is because I am busy preparing for my daughter


----------



## exmusso

*Mini-meet*

Hi all,
Thanks to Margaret and Angus for laying on the meet.

We could only stay the first two nights but enjoyed our short time there.

Bit of fun being involved in stripping down washing machine with minimal toolkit. Managed to remove the security screws using a combination of my bicycle allen keys and mole grips and the obligatory hammer. No-one was hurt during the making of this bbq.

The drum worked rather well as a barbecue/space heater.

Brin hill still remains a challenge yet to conquer but lovely scenery all around with loads of nice walks.

Look forward to the next one and hoping to stay longer.

Had a good run to Dumfries on Saturday and now in Gretna.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley (and Speed the cat)


----------



## magbrin

*Re: Mini-meet*



exmusso said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks to Margaret and Angus for laying on the meet.
> 
> We could only stay the first two nights but enjoyed our short time there.
> 
> Bit of fun being involved in stripping down washing machine with minimal toolkit. Managed to remove the security screws using a combination of my bicycle allen keys and mole grips and the obligatory hammer. No-one was hurt during the making of this bbq.
> 
> The drum worked rather well as a barbecue/space heater.
> 
> Brin hill still remains a challenge yet to conquer but lovely scenery all around with loads of nice walks.
> 
> Look forward to the next one and hoping to stay longer.
> 
> Had a good run to Dumfries on Saturday and now in Gretna.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan and Lesley (and Speed the cat)


Thanks Alan, Lesley and Speed
We look forward to playing Cubs (or was it brownies?) next time.
I hope you got home safely, if that was where you were going. I am assuming that it was you who collected the pots we put aside for you.
See you again soon
Margaret


----------



## exmusso

*Mini Meet*

Hi Margaret,

Sent you a PM earlier saying we collected the pots yesterday on our way back from Gretna.

Kubb (Scandinavian - cross between boules and horse shoe) set had its first outing at Gretna and went down quite well. Rules take a bit of figuring out.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## mags52

It was a great weekend - did us the power of good.
Hope to back for the next one.
Kind regards fellow Highland Meeters and a special thanks to the hosts.
Best wishes
Mags and Shirley


----------



## magbrin

Thanks Mags
Will keep you informed as to dates for next year.
All the Best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin

*Some pictures*

Some of the nine vans:










"Got it"










Drum in use as barbeque:










Evening at the Dores Inn


----------

